# Thanks!!



## Spider (Jun 4, 2014)

Hey guys! Today's a special day... it's my One Year Anniversary as a MS member! :wavespin:

I can't believe I've been here for this long; time really flies when you're having fun, I suppose. Anyways, I just wanted to thank everyone for teaching me so much over the past year. I feel like my writing has really improved since I made an account! My WIP has evolved a lot, and although the current storyline is completely different from what I initially set out to write, I think it's a lot more solid than the original. Hopefully, I'll get around to posting stuff in the Showcase. 

This is such an awesome forum with awesome people, and I'm super glad I joined! As a treat, I won't eat anybody for an entire week.

-Spider


----------



## Ireth (Jun 4, 2014)

Happy anniversary, O eight-legged one!


----------



## teacup (Jun 4, 2014)

I won't squish any spiders today, just for you.

Happy one year


----------

